# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Sostenibilidad de las Hidroeléctricas: Lecciones aprendidas y recomendaciones del Banco Mundial

## Jonasino

> El informe "The Hydropower Sustainability Assessment Protocol for use by World Bank clients. Lessons learned and recommendations", elaborado por el Programa de Agua y Saneamiento del Banco Mundial (WSP) y publicado en junio de 2014, intenta dar respuesta a la idoneidad, costos y requisitos del Protocolo de Sostenibilidad de las Hidroeléctricas 2011, así como su relación con los procedimientos y normas existentes para el desarrollo de grandes infraestructuras.
> 
> También tiene como objetivo arrojar luz sobre la complementariedad del Protocolo con las políticas y los procedimientos existentes del Banco Mundial y las cuestiones contenidas que abarcan sus Salvaguardas Ambientales y Sociales y Normas de Desempeño, así como para proporcionar orientación sobre la aplicación de protocolos por clientes del Banco Mundial.
> 
> Descarga en informe completo: [The Hydropower Sustainability Assessment Protocol for use by World Bank clients. Lessons learned and recommendations]


Fuente: iagua

----------

